# Delete Account and/or Change Username



## Vlad

If you wish to change your PurseForum username, you can request a name change in your account settings.


----------



## _queenbee

Hi - 

How are we able to delete our accounts or change usernames? My username has my real name in it and I've submitted several requests to change my username but have yet to receive a response. In the event that I'm unable to change my username, can my account be deleted so I can start a new one?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Swanky

We'll change your name for you.  I'm behind on them but will try and get to the outstanding requests tonight


----------



## _queenbee

Swanky said:


> We'll change your name for you.  I'm behind on them but will try and get to the outstanding requests tonight



Thank you very much. Do you need a few username alternatives in case some of them are already taken?


----------



## Swanky

Always a good idea! You can resubmit the request.


----------



## _queenbee

Swanky said:


> Always a good idea! You can resubmit the request.



Thanks! Just resent it through the username change request form


----------



## _queenbee

Swanky said:


> Always a good idea! You can resubmit the request.



Sorry - one more question! How will I know once my username has been changed? I just submitted an update name change request about 10 mins ago.


----------



## Swanky

No idea, lol!  
I assume it's turnkey, it just changes and you're all set.


----------



## _queenbee

Hi - thank you for changing my username. I noticed that although my new username shows, it also shows my old username on past posts. It also shows ‘previously ___’ under my new username in the title section and I’m unable to remove it. Is there a way we can remove my old username entirely?


----------



## Swanky

@Vlad


----------



## Vlad

Hi there!

I have removed the title from your profile. Unfortunately the old username will remain in posts that were quoted in the past, there is no way to address this automatically.


----------



## _queenbee

Vlad said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I have removed the title from your profile. Unfortunately the old username will remain in posts that were quoted in the past, there is no way to address this automatically.



Much appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Xxxxxxxx5

I want to delete my account. How can I do that?


----------



## eyes4coco

Hello - I've submitted two name change requests. Can you kindly take a look?


----------



## Swanky

guchiguchi27 said:


> Hello - I've submitted two name change requests. Can you kindly take a look?



I will.  We get a lot of them and it gets time consuming so I personally sit down and do it about every month or so.


----------



## eyes4coco

Swanky said:


> I will.  We get a lot of them and it gets time consuming so I personally sit down and do it about every month or so.


Thank you!


----------



## Vlad

If you wish to change your PurseForum username, you can request a name change in your account settings.


----------



## lalaland0515

Hello,
I submitted my username change request a couple of months ago (if I remember correctly... I didn't receive a confirmation email so can't remember exactly.) It would be much appreciated if you could take a look whether you received my request. My username is also my real name, so I don't feel very comfortable posting comments/pics. Yes, I learned my lesson the hard way. Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Swanky

malizi said:


> Hello,
> I submitted my username change request a couple of months ago (if I remember correctly... I didn't receive a confirmation email so can't remember exactly.) It would be much appreciated if you could take a look whether you received my request. My username is also my real name, so I don't feel very comfortable posting comments/pics. Yes, I learned my lesson the hard way. Thank you very much in advance!



I'll go through the pending requests tomorrow!


----------



## lalaland0515

Swanky said:


> I'll go through the pending requests tomorrow!


Thank you so so much! Have a great night!


----------



## lalaland0515

malizi said:


> Thank you so so much! Have a great night!


If you didn't find my request, would you please let me know? I will re-submit. Thank you!


----------



## blanc_noir_chic

Hi,

I submitted username request, but I received no updates yet. As reading the previous comments, it seems that even with chhange of username, the username on previous post will remain the same.  Therefore I  like to deactive my account, since the username is reflecting my other ids, which is not a good idea for my privacy.  I reported through my profile to close the account, but it got rejected.  Can you please help me with this?  Thank you


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Your old name will not remain on previous posts. I can’t delete accounts, just Vlad.
I do screen name changes but because we get a lot of them and they’re time consuming I’ll sit down and do it every month, so if you requested recently it’s in my “to do” list.


----------



## newblonde

I also requested a name change as my real name shows. Thanks


----------



## natalie1885

hi, i hope this msg finds you all well.  i’ve rejoined after being gone for so long.  i’d like to change my username if that’s possible.  is there a link to do the request?  tia for your time!


----------



## Swanky

TPF Username Change Request Form - PurseBlog
					

Please use the form below to request a PurseForum ("TPF") username change. We permit username changes in cases where privacy is of concern, i.e. your real name (or part of) is associated with your…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## tadhana

Can mine be looked at? No rush. I submitted several throughout the years and the most recent from yesterday. Thank you.


----------



## Swanky

shellan310 said:


> Can mine be looked at? No rush. I submitted several throughout the years and the most recent from yesterday. Thank you.



Hi!

Can your what be looked at?  What have you submitted?


----------



## tadhana

Swanky said:


> Hi!
> 
> Can your what be looked at?  What have you submitted?


Sorry, I was not specific but to change username.


----------



## Swanky

I see no requests from you. 
It’s a long process, and I do them by myself typically… there’s so many requests that I typically sit down and do it every few months.
Did you use this process? https://www.purseblog.com/tpf-username-change-request-form/


----------



## tadhana

Swanky said:


> I see no requests from you.
> It’s a long process, and I do them by myself typically… there’s so many requests that I typically sit down and do it every few months.
> Did you use this process? https://www.purseblog.com/tpf-username-change-request-form/


Yes, always. I’ll try one more time and then give up. Truly did not want to bother,  so thank you for checking!


----------



## handbagmaven7

hi, I just wanted to check on a username change request. Did you receive it?


----------



## Vlad

If you wish to change your PurseForum username, you can request a name change in your account settings.


----------



## handbagmaven7

thank you


----------



## Beauty2c

I have also submitted username change using the form specified.  Is it being processed? Thank you.


----------



## Beauty2c

Thank you.  Saw the change.


----------



## newblonde

_I appreciate the name change but it still has my real name with it “formerly MY-NAME”. 
fix that. Please Thanks_


----------



## Swanky

newblonde said:


> _I appreciate the name change but it still has my real name with it “formerly MY-NAME”.
> fix that. Please Thanks_



Everyone can edit their info under their profile…. Change it to whatever YOU like!
I went ahead and removed it but you are able to change it yourself.


----------



## newblonde

Swanky said:


> Everyone can edit their info under their profile…. Change it to whatever YOU like!
> I went ahead and removed it but you are able to change it yourself.



thanks. Didn’t know that.


----------



## Biggreen1016

Hello, I submitted a username change about 3 weeks ago since this one is my real name and I would like to change it. I filled up the form to do it. I would love to hear back from you guys soon.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> *We get a lot of them and it gets time consuming so I personally sit down and do it about every month or so.*





amayranif said:


> Hello, I submitted a username change about 3 weeks ago since this one is my real name and I would like to change it. I filled up the form to do it. I would love to hear back from you guys soon.




I will get to it soon again, I did everyone that asked on Feb 8, so it's possible you asked right after I caught up!


----------



## Swanky

I just looked at the requests, there's not one from you.  Please re-submit, making sure you give several options in case first or 2nd choice is already taken.


----------



## Biggreen1016

Swanky said:


> I just looked at the requests, there's not one from you.  Please re-submit, making sure you give several options in case first or 2nd choice is already taken.


It has been sent again please let me know if you got it this time, thank you for your time.


----------



## Swanky

amayranif said:


> It has been sent again please let me know if you got it this time, thank you for your time.



I just checked, there’s no request from you that I can find.

Did you use this link? 





						TPF Username Change Request Form - PurseBlog
					

Please use the form below to request a PurseForum ("TPF") username change. We permit username changes in cases where privacy is of concern, i.e. your real name (or part of) is associated with your…




					www.purseblog.com


----------



## Biggreen1016

Swanky said:


> I just checked, there’s no request from you that I can find.
> 
> Did you use this link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TPF Username Change Request Form - PurseBlog
> 
> 
> Please use the form below to request a PurseForum ("TPF") username change. We permit username changes in cases where privacy is of concern, i.e. your real name (or part of) is associated with your…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.purseblog.com


Yes, I did.


----------



## PamJ

Admin:  

My is Pam - known as (Pquiles) on my old account.  My avatar has/had a salmon pink colored Chanel handbag on it.   I have been having issues with accessing tPF and my account site for a few weeks now.  I could not even access my old {Pquiles} account and could not access tPF until I created this new account.  Can you say ‘FREAKED OUT’?!?!
SO…  I sent several messages via the “Contact Us” on the bottom of the page but did not get any replies.  In fact I clicked on the “Contact Us”  link/button and sent several assistance requests… but got no responses.   Please, please contact me when you are available.


----------



## Swanky

Do you know the email you connected to original account?
Did you try a password reset?



PamJ said:


> Admin:
> 
> My is Pam - known as (Pquiles) on my old account.  My avatar has/had a salmon pink colored Chanel handbag on it.   I have been having issues with accessing tPF and my account site for a few weeks now.  I could not even access my old {Pquiles} account and could not access tPF until I created this new account.  Can you say ‘FREAKED OUT’?!?!
> SO…  I sent several messages via the “Contact Us” on the bottom of the page but did not get any replies.  In fact I clicked on the “Contact Us”  link/button and sent several assistance requests… but got no responses.   Please, please contact me when you are available.


----------



## PamJ

Swanky said:


> Do you know the email you connected to original account?
> Did you try a password reset?


Hi Swanky,

Yes… Just sent you a message so sorry for the duplicity.  My old email connected to the account is no longer valid.  I may have made a mistake… but I believe I did try a password reset using it.. but even my user name “Pquiles” wasn’t recognized.  I can try again.


----------



## Vlad

If you wish to change your PurseForum username, you can request a name change in your account settings.


----------



## Swanky

The resets will be sent to the email associated with the other account. 

If you can verify that email with me, I can change it to a current email. 



PamJ said:


> Hi Swanky,
> 
> Yes… Just sent you a message so sorry for the duplicity.  My old email connected to the account is no longer valid.  I may have made a mistake… but I believe I did try a password reset using it.. but even my user name “Pquiles” wasn’t recognized.  I can try again.


----------



## PamJ

Swanky said:


> The resets will be sent to your nail associated with the other account.
> 
> If you can verify that email with me, I can change it to a current email.


Do I send it to you directly?  I don’t see an option where I can send it to you via message.


----------



## Swanky

PamJ said:


> Do I send it to you directly?  I don’t see an option where I can send it to you via message.



There’s a waiting period for new members to have full use of features. 
You could put in on my profile and I can delete it after I see it.


----------



## PamJ

Swanky said:


> There’s a waiting period for new members to have full use of features.
> You could put in on my profile and I can delete it after I see it.


I don’t see the option to place into your profile either.


----------



## smallfry

PamJ said:


> I don’t see the option to place into your profile either.


Click Swanky's avatar picture once, then when a small window pops up, click her avatar picture again.


----------



## PamJ

smallfry said:


> Click Swanky's avatar picture once, then when a small window pops up, click her avatar picture again.


I did… There isn’t an option to send a message.  It allowed me to follow Swanky, but there was not the option to send a message.


----------



## PamJ

smallfry said:


> Click Swanky's avatar picture once, then when a small window pops up, click her avatar picture again.



I see Posts and About tabs.… then to the right it gives me options to follow and find threads started by Swanky.


----------



## smallfry

PamJ said:


> I see Posts and About tabs.… then to the right it gives me options to follow and find threads started by Swanky.


You have to click the white lion again once that small window comes up.


----------



## PamJ

smallfry said:


> You have to click the white lion again once that small window comes up.



I did… I clicked twice.


----------



## smallfry

PamJ said:


> I did… I clicked twice.


I'm sorry, I wonder if you don't have the options that I see?  

This is what comes up for me...


----------



## indiaink

@PamJ 

Click Swanky’s avatar - and then click it again. You’re looking for PROFILE POSTS, where you can leave her the requested message.


----------



## PamJ

smallfry said:


> I'm sorry, I wonder if you don't have the options that I see?
> 
> This is what comes up for me...
> 
> View attachment 5345356



Correct… I don’t have that option since this is a new account that I had to create just so that I could comment.  When I sent messages earlier via the “contact us” at the bottom of the screen I got no response.  I just don’t want to lose my Pquiles profile.  That is over 15 years of membership since I joined PurseForum in 2006.


----------



## PamJ

indiaink said:


> @PamJ
> 
> Click Swanky’s avatar - and then click it again. You’re looking for PROFILE POSTS, where you can leave her the requested message.
> 
> View attachment 5345357


I did… when I click Swanky’s pick I only have 2 of the 4 options you have.  I can “Follow” and “Find” … that is all that is available to me.


----------



## smallfry

PamJ said:


> Correct… I don’t have that option since this is a new account that I had to create just so that I could comment.  When I sent messages earlier via the “contact us” at the bottom of the screen I got no response.  I just don’t want to lose my Pquiles profile.  That is over 15 years of membership since I joined PurseForum in 2006.



I can see your pquiles profile and I have the option to send you a message via conversation.  Will that help at all?


----------



## PamJ




----------



## Vlad

If you wish to change your PurseForum username, you can request a name change in your account settings.


----------



## PamJ

smallfry said:


> I can see your pquiles profile and I have the option to send you a message via conversation.  Will that help at all?




I can’t access my Pquiles profile.  My email on my profile needs to change as the old email is no longer available so I can’t change my passwords… an admin has to update for me.


----------



## indiaink

Swanky will get this figured out for you, for sure.


----------



## Swanky

PamJ said:


> View attachment 5345368


I deleted your post with email addresses, I can still see them.  All "new" members have limited privies to protect us/y'all from new members registering only to spam.  Let me see what I can do with your emails.


----------



## Swanky

PamJ said:


> Correct… I don’t have that option since this is a new account that I had to create just so that I could comment.  When I sent messages earlier via the “contact us” at the bottom of the screen I got no response.  I just don’t want to lose my Pquiles profile.  That is over 15 years of membership since I joined PurseForum in 2006.


I just changed your email address for @pquiles to the one you thought it had.  See if you can change password now


----------



## BB90

Swanky said:


> I just changed your email address for @pquiles to the one you thought it had.  See if you can change password now


Hi Swanky I was wondering if you'd me able to help me delete my account ?
Thanks


----------



## Biggreen1016

amayranif said:


> Yes, I did.


Hi again, wondering if this time my form went through ? Thank you please let me
Know I have sent the name change request a few times. Maybe I’m doing something wrong.


----------



## Swanky

No ma’am, no request from you!



amayranif said:


> Hi again, wondering if this time my form went through ? Thank you please let me
> Know I have sent the name change request a few times. Maybe I’m doing something wrong.


----------



## Biggreen1016

Swanky said:


> No ma’am, no request from you!


 just sent again 2 minutes ago.


----------



## Swanky

amayranif said:


> just sent again 2 minutes ago.
> View attachment 5363844



I've never read anyone else having issues like this. . . I still show no requests.  I went through and granted all requests 2 days ago, then checked again for your this morning.  Nothing.
Please just PM me with a few alternate IDs you'd like considered.


----------



## Biggreen1016

Swanky said:


> I've never read anyone else having issues like this. . . I still show no requests.  I went through and granted all requests 2 days ago, then checked again for your this morning.  Nothing.
> Please just PM me with a few alternate IDs you'd like considered.


I sent you a message. Please let me know if it was received. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Swanky

amayranif said:


> I sent you a message. Please let me know if it was received. Thanks for the help.


I got your PM, I'lll change it soon!


----------



## Biggreen1016

Swanky said:


> I got your PM, I'lll change it soon!


Thank you.


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

Are we able to still change our username? I've put in a request for one, and wasn't sure if it went thru....


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> We get a lot of them and it gets time consuming so I personally sit down and do it about every month or so.


----------



## limom

Please delete account.
Thank you


----------



## Vlad

If you wish to change your PurseForum username, you can request a name change in your account settings.


----------



## Frivole88

Hi, I filled up a request form for my username change (twice already) but no one is getting back on me. I need to change my username for privacy issues. Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> I will.  We get a lot of them and it gets time consuming so I personally sit down and do it about every month or so.





kristinlorraine said:


> Hi, I filled up a request form for my username change (twice already) but no one is getting back on me. I need to change my username for privacy issues. Please advice. Thanks.


----------



## Gwinneth

Hi, I submitted a request last month but it hasn’t updated yet.  I need to change my username for privacy reason. TIA


----------



## Swanky

Swanky said:


> We get a lot of them and it gets time consuming so I personally sit down and do it about every month or so.





gwinwow said:


> Hi, I submitted a request last month but it hasn’t updated yet.  I need to change my username for privacy reason. TIA


----------



## pinksandblues

Hello, I submitted a name change request. I don’t want to pigeon hole myself to any one brand- I want them all!! Please review when you have a minute. Thank you!


----------



## Swanky

I did all the requests mid-June, there's A LOT of them and it's time consuming.  I do it every month or two, whenever I can get to it


----------

